# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Mọi người chỉ mình cách thiết lập mạng LAN trong Win 7 với

## Lucian

mình có cái laptop cài win7 kết nối internet và một cái máy để bàn cũng cài win 7. nhưng mình ko làm thế nào kết nối 2 máy được với nhau. mình dùng cáp chéo, sau đó set ip là auto và thiết lập sharing tren laptop nhưng nó hiện lên là unidenfified network cả hai máy. máy bàn hiện cái hình dấu tam giác có hình chấm than. ai biết giúp mình với. cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## trunghehe

mình cũng có win 7 mà ko nối với đc 3 máy ai biết chỉ mình với nha có ji thì pm qua nik yahoo minhufa cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## taitrochoifree11

bạn phải set ip tĩnh . cho ip nó cùng lớp với nhau và bạn ping thử xem và bạn đã tắt cái firewall chưa nhỉ ?

----------

